# Bovril - medium sized young crossbreed



## Skymoo (Jan 29, 2013)

Bovril is a young crossbreed, around 12 months old and a really handsome dog, standing about 16 inches at the shoulder. He is very wriggly and friendly but in need of learning some manners. He has not shown any aggression to people (just kisses!), but doesn't like other dogs.

He's very quick and bright and loving - the photos make him look a bit reserved, which he isn't! He'd be great to train and he might enjoy something like agility. If Bovril is rehomed locally, some free training is offered.





He loves children and behaved very nicely around the ones he has met, but because he is an unclaimed stray and we do not know his history he cannot go to a home where there are young children or where they visit regularly. Sensible older children or teenagers should not be a problem. He travels well in the car and jumps in and settles without any fuss. He has not yet been assessed with cats. He will need a secure garden as he likes to chase birds.

Bovril is wormed, flea treated, microchipped, vaccinated and will be neutered before going to his new home. A donation of £120 is asked for to help cover the cost of this. We live in hope of saving the dogs in the Pound, but when we dont have a spare kennel then these dogs' lives are at risk. Could you be Bovril's lifeline? He is in kennels in South Gloucestershire but can be rehomed anywhere in the country, provided you can travel to meet him.
Potential adopters will have thorough home checks before and after homing and will need to give references to ensure that Bovril goes to caring and responsible owners. Please contact the dog wardens ([email protected]) if you can offer Bovril a home!


----------

